# excelsior tunnel cornwall



## muppet (Oct 25, 2010)

visited by smiler and myself . visited earlier this year but the second gate was locked . one of the best ones yet
some history on the link below
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/e/excelsior_tunnel_operation_orpheus/index.html
lighting not the best sorry









the veiw back out . spooky dog eyes lol




the second gate




not sure what this was you can just see some wires to the side of it




















remains of the trackbed












spooky mist or something




amazes me where you find rubbish












near the end




sam and bernie anyone know them




and the end thanks for looking


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 25, 2010)

I like the shot of your dog - very spooky :icon_evil


----------



## sam1990 (Oct 30, 2010)

hydealfred said:


> I like the shot of your dog - very spooky :icon_evil



Is it me, but I dont see any dog?


----------



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice pics

The dog is in pic 2 stood in front of the gate, eyes glowing nicely lol


----------



## muppet (Oct 31, 2010)

i spotted her in three of the pics


----------



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2010)

muppet said:


> i spotted her in three of the pics



your right


----------



## Lectrician (Oct 31, 2010)

You got further than I did! I only managed half way before turning back.

Apparently there is a some deep water towards the end?

Odd for the second gate to be locked! I guess thats the stronger (original!) gate!

Good pics - the dogs keen!


----------

